# Live action version of "My Immortal"



## Ozriel (Mar 31, 2011)

[yt]u5eUIc1dTWY[/yt]

Other parts can be found on youtube. Enjoy!


----------



## Deo (Mar 31, 2011)

MUTHAFUCKERRS


----------



## Mayonnaise (Mar 31, 2011)

What the hell...


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 31, 2011)

There's also a Sims 3 version. :V


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 31, 2011)

I wasn't sure if I should be laughing or punching myself in the face

I opted not to view any further videos


----------



## Aden (Mar 31, 2011)

Aw, only two parts


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 31, 2011)

Aden said:


> Aw, only two parts


 
I know.
It is bad...but so good. :V


----------



## 8-bit (Mar 31, 2011)

Hahahaha, oh god.


----------



## Zenia (Mar 31, 2011)

It is amusing. I am a little biased since I drew it... but I like this one: My Immortal


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 31, 2011)

There is only one thing a sane and rational man can do when confronted with something like this.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Mar 31, 2011)

Me gusta.

Me gusta mucho.


----------



## ShadowEon (Mar 31, 2011)

I want more!


----------



## ~secret~ (Mar 31, 2011)

fuck fuck fuck

what the shit


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 31, 2011)

He, he!

I can't believe that concept actually exists. Worse is, such a bad prose actually exists: "his thingy"? come on!

Anyway those were some nice seven minutes of stupidity.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Apr 4, 2011)

WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU DOING YOU MUTHERFUKERS!?!


----------

